# -
:     (  ) ,      -,      ,  -.   ?

----------


## Svetishe

,    .    -   .

----------


## akv05

-?   -? -        .

----------

,  ,   ,  "     -".   1   2  (),     .
,      -.    + .
   /,   ?
.

----------


## akv05

-  .      ,     ,     .

 -  .  :Frown:

----------


## Svetishe

> 1   2  (),     .


 ,         .

----------

:Embarrassment: ,       ?

----------


## Svetishe

?  :            ,      100 , ,     ,  100      .      ,   ,       .

----------

> 1   2  (),


     : -     ,     .       (  ),    ,     2 "".     ,   ?     ?  :Frown:

----------


## Svetishe

,     ,  .    ,       .

----------

.         .  1   ,  10 -  ,  , , .      (       ),    . 
    ,     -.    ,        --.   -           . -

----------

.         ,     .     -   (   )   ,      !!    .

----------


## Svetishe

,    ....

----------

